

Google Now Peeks into your Inbox and Opens up your Emails for everybody - alexwebmaster
http://alexwebmaster.com/google-using-gmail-to-provide-search-results/

======
gnur
How did the girlfriend send the mail? Perhaps that was leaked, also, I don't
believe a single thing of this article. If Google would be doing this, this
would mean that their entire service would fail within days. Such things
cannot go unnoticed, perhaps there is an angry ex out there. Pointing to
Google is just an easy way out.

------
Yver
I'm sorry that I accidentally upvoted this submission. It sounds like
unsubstantiated FUD to me.

------
smartician
Is it possible that unpaid parking tickets go to some kind of court record,
which attorneys frequently check for client acquisition? It's pretty common
for someone in any kind of legal proceedings to receive solicitations from
attorneys.

------
alexwebmaster
Be careful with your emails if you use Gmail, Google now can have complete
access to them.

~~~
lukesandberg
Is there any proof of this, the search+gmail integration was about making it
easier for _you_ to see _your_ email. similarly for Google Now. This seems
like unfounded conjecture to me.

~~~
alexwebmaster
Of course is about making easier for you to integrate your services but is
also about making it easier for Google to sell your information. My friend
started getting calls from Texas attorney's to the phone he used to verify his
gmail account (and the line is not under his name). And after his GF emailed a
poem where she included his full name, he started getting legal notices in his
inbox. He lives in Florida but had a parking ticket in Texas.

~~~
lukesandberg
correlation != causation

